# logging.filehandler rotate deaktivieren



## Bit2_Gosu (3. Nov 2011)

Hi,

ich möchte mit einem Logger in eine spezielle Datei "mylog.txt" schreiben. Ich habe einen FileHandler erstellt mit dem Name dieser Datei und dem Logger diesen Handler hinzugefügt.

```
new FileHandler("peter.txt", true);
```
Das funktioniert auch.
Allerdings wird bei jedem Aufruf auf dem Logger eine neue Datei erzeugt - mit Name "mylog.txt.1". Irgendwann ist dann alles zugemüllt, es gibt dann "mylog.txt.1" "mylog.txt.2" usw. (zusätzlich gibt es jeweils noch eine Datei mit Endung "lck").
Ich dachte das wäre vielleicht das "rotating" feature des filehandlers, aber ich wüsste nicht, wie ich es deaktivieren kann. Ich meine im Konstruktoraufruf des Filehandlers habe ich extra gesagt "append = true" und wenn ich kein file "limit" angebe, ist angeblich unendlich.

Ich möchte nur eine log-Datei, was kann ich tun?


----------



## FArt (4. Nov 2011)

Apache log4j 1.2 - log4j 1.2


----------



## Bit2_Gosu (4. Nov 2011)

danke, aber ich benutze nicht apache tomcat sondern jboss. Außerdem wollte ich eigentlich wissen, wie ich auf java api ebene meine filehandler und logger objekte so konfigurieren kann, dass es genau ein logfile gibt und nicht nach jedem logging aufruf eine neue Datei hinzukommt.


----------



## maki (4. Nov 2011)

Du hättest den Link lesen sollen, da geht es nicht um Tomcat, sondern um Log4J, das wird von JBoss verwendet.

Du scheinst dich noch gar nicht ins JBoss Logging eingearbeitet zu haben.
Logging | JBoss Community

Ansonsten bleibt noch zu sagen, das es keine gute Idee ist nur eine einzige Logdatei zu nutzen, irgendwann ist die einfach zu groß zum händeln.


----------



## FArt (11. Nov 2011)

Zu Makis Antwort noch hinzuzufügen: es ist in der Regel nicht sinnvoll, programmatisch das Logging zu realisieren.


----------

